# Ford N series and there plows????HELP



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi there i am posting for a friend....I have rarely worked on fords and dont know much about there implements....Freinds of the family bought a Ford 3pt plow for what i believe is a 9n....I know on my grandpas Allis 185D the plow goes in about 6 inches deep and Today our family friends were wayyyy over doing it with putting the plow far down deep ( dont know how far except as far as they could make it go) and they had of course serious troubles of killing the tractor and bad plowing........Wich i told them hard on engine and over all tractor and plow.......i am wondering how deep should a Ford 2-14 plow go in depth wise and is there a way to set that so it stays on the hydro lift -thanks--Paul


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

yeah need to use the draft position and not the position implement control feature when using a plow behind one of these N tractors. The little lever under the seat needs to be adjusted to the horizontal position. When it is straight up (vertical) the lift is in position control. The hydraulic lift quadrant lever will position the implement in relation to the quadrant lever position. When the small lever is down (horizontal) the lift is in draft control mode. Plowing is about the only time you use draft control. The lift will raise or lower the plow slightly to maintain a constant draft pressure which keeps the furrow at a uniform depth. 

Hope this helps...Maybe your friend was not enlightened. 

:duh: 

Andy


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

If this is in fact a 9N or even 2 N and not an 8N all you have is draft control which is exactly what you need. There will be no lever under the seat. If there is, you have an 8N.

If there is no lever, like Andy described and the lift is not keeping the plow from burying itself you have an adjustment problem.

I recommend getting an I&T manual and checking it out. 

Also, is the plow set up correctly? If it is hard soil and the plow is set at too much of an angle the lift wont be able to hold the plow shallow in the ground no matter how much the lift pulls.

HTH


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

klutchman04

A 9n should handle a 2-14 fine as this is one of the things the 9n & 8ns were originally put in the field to do. First the wheel spacing on the tractor must be set for a turning plow. This will be at almost the narrowest spacing. 

As far as I know, there is no hard and fast method to adjust the plow. The plow will have to be adjusted as soil type and conditions dictate. The following should be done as needed and on a trial and error type basis until the plow is plowing at the desired depth and level without putting a strain on the tractor. Adjust the top link on the three point hitch just short enough to allow the plow to dig in but not enough to make it go too deep. There is a depth control lever on the right side of the tractor next to the seat, adjust it to the desired depth. Four to six inches would be normal. There should be an adjustable stop on the quadrant the depth control lever operates in, once you have the plow set to the desired depth adjust the stop up against the depth control lever. This will allow for returning to the same setting after lifting the plow to make a turn. There is also a “leveling box” on the right lift arm, adjust it so that the plow is “plowing” level. This is best done after making the first pass and with the right tractor wheel in the furrow made on the first pass. Speed will tend to make the plow turn the dirt over level. So, once the plow is adjusted, speed up as much as land conditions and tractor will safely allow.

As you say you think you have a 9n, maybe I should mention that if what you have is actually a 8n, there is a small lever under the seat on the right side, place this lever in the down or horizontal position for plowing. This will be the draft control position. This setting will cause the lift to attempt to keep the plow running at the same depth as the tractor passes over small humps or holes in the land it is passing over. The 9n only has draft control, therefore, no little lever under the seat.

Here is a couple of ways to help determine which tractor you have. The 9n will have a brake petal on each side of the transmission and a 3 speed transmission. The 8n will have both brake petals on the right and a 4 speed transmission.

:cpu:


----------



## klutchman04 (Apr 15, 2004)

Thanx for all the help!!!!!i guess he has a 8n~!lol u know whats amazing about them fords! i was driving it and i was going to change gears from second to fourth!!!!i was still rolling and it didnt grind when i shift!!!!! shift on the go lol!


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

Good explanation John


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Great post John, Thanks for the plow info!:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------

